# 35 cycleplane's 5th annual thanksgiving ride



## 35cycleplane (Oct 25, 2008)

howdy boys&girl's! once again,it's time to drag out your favorite ride,work off the lard & excess from the holiday glut,and take the time to enjoy a ride,from the santa monica pier,to the clock tower in marina del rey! killer bike path,ride at our own speed,all breeds of bikes are welcome,we meet at the s.m. pier at 9 a.m.,on saturday the 29th,leave from the pier 10 a.m. don't be shy,give it a try! email:kjk1936@yahoo.com
keith at cycleplanes"r"us


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 28, 2008)

If you want to ride some place different this is a fun ride.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 22, 2008)

Back to the top...coming soon!


----------



## schwinnja (Nov 29, 2008)

How was the ride??
And the scenery???


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 29, 2008)

schwinnja said:


> How was the ride??
> And the scenery???




Yeah, what "ride"? Jim and I showed, waited till way after ten and decided "screw it," and rode to Marina Del Rey and back...weather was great, scenery was...everything and anything you could imagine...just another great day at the beach...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 29, 2008)

Nobody showed? I almost made the trip but couldn't pull it off. I'm surprised to hear it where was Keith?
Scott


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Dec 1, 2008)

*Cycleplanes 5th annual Thanksgiving ride*



old hotrod said:


> Yeah, what "ride"? Jim and I showed, waited till way after ten and decided "screw it," and rode to Marina Del Rey and back...weather was great, scenery was...everything and anything you could imagine...just another great day at the beach...




Yep old hotrod is correct. 

We waited a bit after 10am then left, rode towards Venice got a snack then rode a bit more. 

Was a great day in paradise as usual, gotta love Venice and its locals. 

Also was fun seeing hotrod all crouched low in pursuit of some road bikers, who knew an ol balloner could go that fast! 

AND YES HE DID KEEP UP WITH THEM FOR QUITE A WHILE!!


Old hotrod we can say were part of the elite group that rode the 5th annual Keith thanksgiving ride LOL.



55' Corvette 

PS Keith, paging Keith where were you?????????


----------

